# Remote code for Pioneer Plasma



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

None of the listed codes for Pioneer seem to work my 436XDE Plasma - has anyone had any success with this model or similar ?

Also has anyone had buzzing problems with this model ? I can hear it from 8 feet away even with the sound on. It was delivered today & if it doesn't settle down by Monday It's going back !


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Its not the fans is it ? We had a load of plasma and LCD screens at work for eval and I was a bit surprised to find out that some had fans in, which were quite noticable when running (Hitachi ?). Also some plasma panels the power supply buzzed quite noticably which seemed a bit steep for a £3k peice of electronics.


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

tray said:


> Also has anyone had buzzing problems with this model ? I can hear it from 8 feet away even with the sound on. It was delivered today & if it doesn't settle down by Monday It's going back !


Good place to look for an answer is here:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=82

It's covered in the top sticky and probably elsewhere in the various threads.


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

Ian_m said:


> Its not the fans is it ? We had a load of plasma and LCD screens at work for eval and I was a bit surprised to find out that some had fans in, which were quite noticable when running (Hitachi ?). Also some plasma panels the power supply buzzed quite noticably which seemed a bit steep for a £3k peice of electronics.


Good Idea but the buzz actually varies in intensity with the picture content - the more bright to white the image the louder the buzz.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

There are no fans in the 436XDE panel, only in the media box.

Tray, I have the same TV (no buzz) and control it with my TiVo remote. Have you tried all of the codes listed here:

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/tivotv.pdf

IIRC you should also try adding 1000 to these codes as this sometimes works.


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info Bendict - good to hear your panel's OK - In the manual it does infer that buzzing is a characteristic of the panel but I personally think that it's a bit much given what it costs- I'm supposed to be called by a Pioneer engineer soon - will keep you posted. Thanks also for the IR code info - I will try these.


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

tray said:


> Thanks for the info Bendict - good to hear your panel's OK - In the manual it does infer that buzzing is a characteristic of the panel but I personally think that it's a bit much given what it costs- I'm supposed to be called by a Pioneer engineer soon - will keep you posted. Thanks also for the IR code info - I will try these.


Doh - Sorry_ Benedict_


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

My 505xde has started Buzzing, it is, as yours gets louder depending on intensity of picture, is sounds like it is coming from the right hand side..

Have not noticed this before.

Let us know how you get on with your engineer.


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

Didn't you see the link I gave you? Just from a quick look the buzzing has been very widely discussed there, eg this entire thread devoted to exactly the problem you describe:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169451&highlight=436xde+buzzing

Just trying to help.


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> My 505xde has started Buzzing, it is, as yours gets louder depending on intensity of picture, is sounds like it is coming from the right hand side..
> 
> Have not noticed this before.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your engineer.


6022tivo..I would follow this up quickly before your 2 year warranty runs out!

Dave

P.S. My 505xde does not buzz at all.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

2yr.. Thought mine had a 1yr.. Purchased Sept 05 (I think). Sure they dropped to 1yr just before I brought it. Or now I think again, it was only certain dealers offering 2yr?


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

6022tivo said:


> My 505xde has started Buzzing, it is, as yours gets louder depending on intensity of picture, is sounds like it is coming from the right hand side..
> 
> Have not noticed this before.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your engineer.


Had a call today - engineer asked - 'is the buzzing coming from the back of the panel or the front ?' - answer 'back - right hand side' and ' is it louder or quieter on bright pictures ? answer 'bright' so he's coming out to replace the panel he said 'sounds like the PSU'

Warranty on mine is 1yr 6022tivo - did you crack the remote code ? I have had no luck with Benedict's suggestions


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

rwtomkins said:


> Didn't you see the link I gave you? Just from a quick look the buzzing has been very widely discussed there, eg this entire thread devoted to exactly the problem you describe:
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169451&highlight=436xde+buzzing
> 
> Just trying to help.


Thanks  I did follow your link - maybe I'm just crap at forum searches. Anyway this is a little worrying. To be honest the buzzing is very annoying & SWMBO is none too impressed that her new kitchen fund has been spent on something that appears to be fundamentally flawed. To be honest if the replacement's the same I may have to ask for a refund / exchange for something else that doesn't buzz - perhaps a freezer or something !


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I route the audio out of the pioneer media box to a AMP, my tivo remote controls the Amp volume, so have never tried to control the Pioneer. Only rarely use the mega Pio remote to switch to DTV if a tivo conflict. Use the Input button on the right to switch to the Xbox 360, or it sometimes switches itself. It always switches to AV1 (TiVo) if I switch tivo to Standby and back again. 

Back to the fault, I only noticed it for the first time the other day, and yes, from the right rear. 

Won't be able to fit an engineer in for the next few weeks, so please fill me/us in on this thread. Many Thanks

P.S. The pioneer speakers are not attached to the set and together with the stand are not used.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

tray said:


> did you crack the remote code ? I have had no luck with Benedict's suggestions


One of those codes definitely works for me - I'll try to work out which one tonight - although having said all of that I'm using a fancy translucent blue TiVo remote from the US rather than one of the silver UK ones, since it lets me control both my TiVos from one remote (and it doesn't suffer from the double key press problem either!). AFAIK the codes work across all TiVo remotes though.

Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

6022tivo said:


> My 505xde has started Buzzing, it is, as yours gets louder depending on intensity of picture, is sounds like it is coming from the right hand side..
> 
> Have not noticed this before.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your engineer.


TV shop turned up this morning & agreed that the buzzing was louder that acceptable and have replaced the panel. There is a slight buzz but you have to be at the panel with the audio off to hear it. ( Pioneer say in the manual that buzzing is a characteristic of this type of display).

Fingers crossed this one won't develop the same level of buzzing as the last one.


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

Benedict said:


> One of those codes definitely works for me - I'll try to work out which one tonight - although having said all of that I'm using a fancy translucent blue TiVo remote from the US rather than one of the silver UK ones, since it lets me control both my TiVos from one remote (and it doesn't suffer from the double key press problem either!). AFAIK the codes work across all TiVo remotes though.
> 
> Will let you know what I find out.


Just wondered if you had had time to look at this ?

Thanks


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> 2yr.. Thought mine had a 1yr.. Purchased Sept 05 (I think). Sure they dropped to 1yr just before I brought it. Or now I think again, it was only certain dealers offering 2yr?


Aha! It turns out that your standard warranty may be 1 year but because the PDP 505XDE is a "Pioneer the works" product it get's an extra free years warranty.

Of course to qualify it needs to be bought from a "Pioneer the works" dealer. Which hopefully you did. :up:

If you need more info just let me know.

P.S. By the way I bought mine over the internet... but it still gotit's 2 year warranty


----------

